
Show HN: Videos for Kids Science Experiments Without Long Preparations - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/XGpKH0Sobcs
======
fraoulitsa
I am a scientist mum of twins, I have passion for science which I would love
to pass to my twins (4 Years Old). But trying to do science activities with
them, is a struggle because they would get bored while I am preparing and
start arguing between them!

So I thought of trying to do something myself. I created quick videos,
engaging for young audience, with easy and clear instructions that kids can
follow to setup their own experiments together with their parents.

This is a warm and cold water experiment for young kids. Its an easy, fun,
stem activity where we are mixing warm and cold water exploring whether the
two liquids mix. Through this experiment, young kids gain a deeper
understanding regarding liquid density in a way that is memorable &
understandable.

I hope you like it. Let me know what do you think?

